# Uusi pääministeri Renzi lupaa italialaisille lisää pizzaa



## effeundici

Good morning,

anybody could help me with this translation? It seems that Renzi wants to add more Pizza?? What does it mean?

*Uusi pääministeri Renzi lupaa italialaisille lisää pizzaa*


It's an article from a newspaper talking about new Italian prime minister Renzi.

Here in Italy some people say that this finnish newspaper is making fun of him saying that he is promising more pizza to all Italians. Is that true? Does the title really says that?

Thanks in advance

PS: if it really says that I can assure all our Finnish friends that we already have all the pizza we want!!


----------



## DrWatson

Yes, the headline translates as ”The new prime minister Renzi promises Italians more pizza”. I found the original article in Helsingin Sanomat, and it seems to me that the idea for the headline came from this paragraph:



> "Arvostelijoilla ei ole harmainta aavistusta, miltä tuntuu ansaita 1500 euroa kuussa ilman mahdollisuutta ostaa lapsilleen kirjoja tai käydä edes kerran viikossa ulkona pizzalla", Renzi sanoi sanomalehti Corriere della Seran haastattelussa.


”'The critics [of Renzi's plans] have no idea what it feels like to earn 1 500 euros a month with no chance of buying books for your children or go out for a pizza at least once a week,' Renzi said in an interview by the newspaper Corriere della Sera.”


----------



## effeundici

Thanks. Very disappointing.


----------



## Gavril

effeundici said:


> Thanks. Very disappointing.



I can't speak for the person who wrote the headline, but I don't know if it's making fun of Italians (as you were asking in the first post) -- it may just be an attempt at creating a clever-sounding headline, based on one of the things Renzi said to the press. Of course, that doesn't mean that the headline succeeds in being clever.

You see this sort of thing in English-speaking news, too: for example, there have been a couple of news stories about Russia that used the headline "Russian to judgement", which is a play on the expression _rushing to judgement_. I don't find these kinds of puns very funny, but people will probably continue using them as long as they grab the attention of readers.


----------

